# What is the internet connection like in Greece?



## BrokenHillKangas (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, we are brand new to this fantastic forum and we are wondering what the internet connections are like in Greece. We currently live in the UK and we need super fast broadband so we can continue to work. Grateful for any information.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Like anywhere else it is very variable. I get a stable 18Mbs, but just a few kms away, they are struggling to get 2Mbs. Fibre Optic cables have been installed in many parts and should speed things up.


----------



## christosm (Jan 16, 2018)

INternet access after the latest upgrades of Cosmote can arrive at 200Mbps.
As an example we can place that if your order a 100Mbps line, the guarantee from the provider will be 90Mbps downstream and 50Mbps upstream. That's very good and it is because there is a new fiber installation.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

christosm said:


> INternet access after the latest upgrades of Cosmote can arrive at 200Mbps.
> As an example we can place that if your order a 100Mbps line, the guarantee from the provider will be 90Mbps downstream and 50Mbps upstream. That's very good and it is because there is a new fiber installation.


Yes, fibre is now being connected. To confirm if VDSL is available in your area, check here....

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/en/check-availability?redir=1&p_l_id=44064&p_v_l_s_g_id=0


----------

